# can i... how much



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

how much would the following cost with the correct licenses
Indri
Fennec Fox
Bush Dog
Kinkajou
bobcat
lynx
Ocelot
Toco Coutan
Sea Krait
Mantella(frogs)

dont have a clue how much they wouldcost and now little about them, but does anyone nowhow much they would cost (about) maybe Reticulas could help


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Are any of these actually snakes  ?


----------



## jncg (Sep 26, 2006)

think the sea krait's a snake


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

snakelover said:


> maybe Reticulas could help


My name keeps appearing in the weirdest places!!

It's impossible to give prices as licensing fees vary so much.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

you can get golden mantellas for £80 at certain times of the year..they aren't as rare as they used to be..painted mantellas on the other hand i've not see for a while...

and why would you want a bobcat or bush dog!!!? lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

noo there not all snakes thats why its in other pets and exotics. Sea Krait is a snake yes


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

snakelover said:


> how much would the following cost with the correct licenses
> Indri *Not sure*
> Fennec Fox *£1500*
> Bush Dog *£800*
> ...


I have put the prices etc in bold, erm ...... the prices are also rough estimates although i can source certain thing on that list ... if your interested drop me an email or PM :-D


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

you can get these's?


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

snakelover said:


> noo there not all snakes thats why its in other pets and exotics. Sea Krait is a snake yes


I'm sure it was posted in "Snakes"

...maybe I'm imagining things :shock:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hmm cant remember myself lol, think i did, coz thats were all the ppl go lol. but woudnt it say moved next to it :?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

snakelover said:


> you can get these's?


Yep
You don't need licenses for:
Fennec Fox 
Bush Dog (If this is the type i am thinking of lol)
Toco Toucan
Mantella

You need licenses for:
Kinkajou 
bobcat
lynx
Ocelot 
Sea Krait
Indri


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Bush Dog


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No that's notthe one i was thinking of lol
Not sure if u would need a license or not ?

Drop me a PM if you want the links of stuff for sale :razz:


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

I always wanted an arctic fox, managed to find some for sale, no licence required, but Stu says no  lol

Have you been on the Piedipers site? Lots of exotics on there for sale, and the good thing is that you have to be able to demonstrate great knowledge of the looking after of whatever species it is you want and show what enclosures etc you have for that animal before they will sell you it.

Piedipers' Ark UK | TSKA Commercial


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

PinkSnake said:


> I always wanted an arctic fox, managed to find some for sale, no licence required, but Stu says no  lol
> 
> Have you been on the Piedipers site? Lots of exotics on there for sale, and the good thing is that you have to be able to demonstrate great knowledge of the looking after of whatever species it is you want and show what enclosures etc you have for that animal before they will sell you it.
> 
> Piedipers' Ark UK | TSKA Commercial


 
Yeah that's the link i was gona give snake lover.
Artic fox for £95 on there !
And fennecs for £2000 the pair :razz: 
Kinkajous £2000 the pair


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

can some one give me a link to the page with artic fox, and fennec etc. only page i can find sells mice nd rats.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Here dude:

The Specialist Keepers Association | Exotic Species Consultancy Services


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Try this aswell

The Specialist Keepers Association | Exotic Species Consultancy Services


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks alot mate.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No probs .... You gona get anything ????


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

no not yet.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

A LYNX, as in a cat type creature?! wtf would you want one of them?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

why not??..


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

skimpy said:


> A LYNX, as in a cat type creature?! wtf would you want one of them?


 skimpy-why not? whats wrong withh em


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

oh...nothing. the fact that it is a "wild" cat, may disuade me.

Saying that, I once had a ferral cat called Ferris (named after little known amateur league footballer/plumber that my brother idolised at the time).

It is simply something I wouldn't have had down as a pet.

more worryingly.... WARNING: light hearted joke on the way...

"During the night, it is possible to hear the kinkajou vocalising; their shrill calls resemble a woman's scream" (Wikipedia)

wtf will the neighbours think!!


Seriously though, if you were to own one/some/all/any of these animals, where would you keep them? would you keep them in the house, or in their own enclosures?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

no I wouldn't get them in my house, and wouldn't be allowed, would get one at a pet shop, in show room or something, i wonna have some exotics, but no, not a lynx, would love one thow. Wonna get some wild dogs and foxs, also small wild cats. may.be monkey:-D .but not yet..


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

skimpy said:


> Seriously though, if you were to own one/some/all/any of these animals, where would you keep them? would you keep them in the house, or in their own enclosures?


 
You do realise you have just asked all the same questions you yourself get asked about reptiles right?


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> You do realise you have just asked all the same questions you yourself get asked about reptiles right?


Yes, I realise this 

The thing is, a lynx can become quite domesticated, but i still wouldn't trust it. I imagine i will have mental dreams this weeks about snakelover's house...monkeys in the kitchen having afternoon tea....

HeHe im so silly!!! I did get asked those questions about my snakes! Forgot though, since everyone is so used to them now


----------



## chriscollier (Mar 24, 2006)

snakelover said:


> no I wouldn't get them in my house, and wouldn't be allowed, would get one at a pet shop, in show room or something, i wonna have some exotics, but no, not a lynx, would love one thow. Wonna get some wild dogs and foxs, also small wild cats. may.be monkey:-D .but not yet..


Do you realize how big/dangerous Wild dogs get? They are a top predator that hunt in packs.I reckon you'd have to work in a zoo to have the knowledge to keep these


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

bush dogs aren't massive, fennec foxes, artic foxs, they arn't massive.


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

The enclosures would be though. Massive and expensive...


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yeh but.....it would be worth it.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

these are ours Fennecs at the warehouse, only got two now, all gone seperate ways, they wer locked the other week so hopfully in 2-3 months sum little babies will b born fingers crossed


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

crazysnakedude said:


> these are ours Fennecs at the warehouse, only got two now, all gone seperate ways, they wer locked the other week so hopfully in 2-3 months sum little babies will b born fingers crossed


wow very very very.........nice, do they o for alot?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Oh wow you can actually get Armadillos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yeh theres quite alot you can get, seen them on that site aint yah, quite a few :-D..


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

crazysnakedude said:


> these are ours Fennecs at the warehouse, only got two now, all gone seperate ways, they wer locked the other week so hopfully in 2-3 months sum little babies will b born fingers crossed


 
Wow, there gorgous Mike :razz: 
What size enclosure are these in and do you have pics ?
Can you explain to me how you keep them etc, even if it is just a qucik description ?
What do you feed them ?
Do you interact with them ?
Also when will the kits be available and how much ?
Sorry for the 21 questions  


Cheers :-D


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yeh what Antony said, very intresting foxes :-D love them


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

snakelover said:


> bush dogs aren't massive, fennec foxes, artic foxs, they arn't massive.


arctic foxes wat are they like to keep will they tame like a dog 
dan


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i dont have one. i was just saying there nice


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

soz wernt saying was asking in general lol
dan


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

they actually are omnivores, berries, hard boiled egg, bit of fruit, crix, mealworms, turkey breast. they are wikid to watch hunt for the mealworms, u put the mealies under the substate and they use ther ears to find them. as far as interating they are nervous but will eat food outa your hands, cum up to your and sniff you and will let u give them a cuddle but it takes time to build up trust. very soft fur. as far as the babies are concerned i think the first litter has been sold to a zoo, not defo on that tho. of corse she might not even b pregnant but this zoo in question have asked for first call on the litter IF she does have them. in the wild they can live wiv ther mums up to 11 months so i really dont no what age we are goin to move them on. they are wikid but very loud, they are constantly digging, especially at night. i am really lucky to b with them but as far as a "pet" is concerned im not sure how tame they could get, in order to breed we like to leave them alone as much as poss.


----------



## chriscollier (Mar 24, 2006)

snakelover said:


> bush dogs aren't massive, fennec foxes, artic foxs, they arn't massive.


yes but you said you want wild dogs, which are a completely different animal to bush dogs.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

crazysnakedude said:


> they actually are omnivores, berries, hard boiled egg, bit of fruit, crix, mealworms, turkey breast. they are wikid to watch hunt for the mealworms, u put the mealies under the substate and they use ther ears to find them. as far as interating they are nervous but will eat food outa your hands, cum up to your and sniff you and will let u give them a cuddle but it takes time to build up trust. very soft fur. as far as the babies are concerned i think the first litter has been sold to a zoo, not defo on that tho. of corse she might not even b pregnant but this zoo in question have asked for first call on the litter IF she does have them. in the wild they can live wiv ther mums up to 11 months so i really dont no what age we are goin to move them on. they are wikid but very loud, they are constantly digging, especially at night. i am really lucky to b with them but as far as a "pet" is concerned im not sure how tame they could get, in order to breed we like to leave them alone as much as poss.


 
Thanks for taking the time to reply Mike :-D
They sound excellent :razz:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

can you get giant squids or big octupus!:?? 
realy cool if you could get like your own bigISH reef in a tank. Wen snorkling in Eqypt last week sooooo.....
like a tank 15ft-20ft square :mf_dribble: or bigger.......:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Not sure on giant squids ... but yes oyu can get normal squids and octopuses ... but they are high maintance and require exact temps and salt balances etc


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

cool! so they hard to keep then! oh.
maybe some day......


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id love a little tamarin if I learned everything about caring for them and had the space


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

SiUK said:


> id love a little tamarin if I learned everything about caring for them and had the space


 
You'd also need a DWA license ... the only primates you can get with out a license are common marmosets and pygmys.


----------

